# Sichere Langlebige Festplatten Datensicherung



## userzero (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander.

Da mir wieder mal eine Platte abgelegen ist, und ich nur mit etwas 
Glück, meine Daten retten konnte, suche ich nun eine sichere Variante.
Habe im Netz gelesen das man sich selber ein Gehäuse und ne Platte 
kaufen soll, da die meisten Externen nicht das hergeben, was sie sollten.

1. Welche Festplatten 1 TB sind zu empfehlen, vor allem was die 
   Langlebigkeit angeht. Lautstärke sprich Geräuschentwicklung 
   ist für mich zweitrangig, auch die Geschwindigkeit, ist nich so wichtig
   die Lebenszeit machts.
   Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ habe ich gelesen soll sehr gut sein.

2. Welche Gehäuse Transportieren die Wärme vernünftig ab. 
    Hier habe ich von der ICY Box gelesen.

3. Sollte ich die Daten auf zwei Platten spiegeln?, da es sowieso keine
    sichere Variante zur Datensicherung gibt. 

Danke für eure Mühe, habe es leider nicht so mit Platten rege mich in letzter Zeit mehr auf, als etwas anderes. Meine Daten sind mir unendlich wichtig und ich muss sie unbedingt vernünftig sichern.


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Daten wirklich wichtig sind, solltest du sie spiegeln (Stichwort Raid1).
Aktuelle Platten sind eigentlich in Sachen Lebenszeit relativ gleich, Ausreißer gibt es eher weniger. Wobei kleinere Platten afaik trotzdem minimal länger halten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, genau, solltest dir mal 2,5" SATA platten anschauen!
Kannst dir ja auch eine externe USB platte davon hohlen.

Notebook platten hab ich noch nicht klein bekommen, aber 3,5" sind mit auch schon 2 ausgefallen -.-!


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Oktober 2008)

Mit kleineren Platten meinte ich eigentlich die Speichergröße. Die haben dann weniger Pattern o.Ä. -> weniger kann kaputtgehen


----------



## userzero (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort. 
Jedoch habe ich schon über ein Terrabyte Daten die ich 
sichern muss, welche mir auch wichtig sind.

Nein, kein Download-Schrott, Cubase und Photoshop 
produzieren eine Menge Daten Material.

Frage mich nur ob diese Testberichte gut sind 
Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ (1TB) Test Festplatte

Und eben, welche Externen-Gehäuse zu empfehlen sind. 

ODER SOLL ICH ÜBER BANDLAUFWERKE SPEICHERN


----------



## Kadauz (12. Oktober 2008)

Gehäuse kann ich IcyBox von Raid Sonic empfehlen. Sind jetzt nichtunbedingt günstig, dafür aber sehr schnell und qualitativ hochwertiger.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Mit kleineren Platten meinte ich eigentlich die Speichergröße. Die haben dann weniger Pattern o.Ä. -> weniger kann kaputtgehen



ok falsch verstanden^^



userzero schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnelle Antwort.
> Jedoch habe ich schon über ein Terrabyte Daten die ich
> sichern muss, welche mir auch wichtig sind.
> 
> ...




Es gibt von der samsung auch eine server version für den 24/7 betrieb, die soll extrem langlebig sein!
----> Samsung HE103UJ


----------



## userzero (13. Oktober 2008)

Also wie findet ihr diese Gehäuse 
*Stardom *
http://www.raidsonic.de/de/pages/products/external_cases.php?we_objectID=4586
 
finde nur die Preise dazu nicht

Habe gedacht ich hole mir diese, baue die bereits vorhandenen zwei Platten
hier ein, und hole mir zwei 1 Terra. Wen dann die anderen mal ausfallen kann ich diese ersetzen und meine Daten laufend spiegeln. 
Platte muss ich noch überlegen. Hat jemand Tests über das Gehäuse gelesen? 
Sprich Wärmeentwicklung? Habe nur Testberichte auf Englisch gefunden. 

Danke viel mals für euer Bemühen


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

userzero: Bandsicherung lohnt sich für eine Privatperson normalerweise nicht. Die IcyBox(en) sind sehr gut. Ich habe noch gute Erfahrung mit den Revoltec AluBook Editions gemacht.


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei so sensiblen Daten ist ein RAID1 eigentlich Pflicht. Inkrementelle Backups erleichtern die Sicherungen auch ungemein. Entweder, du besorgst dir ein NAS mit RAID-Support oder baust dir (so wie ich) einen Backup-Server für alle anfallenden Daten zusammen.


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2008)

Und die günstigste Alternative ist wenn du dir ein Image von deiner Platte auf DVD machst oder einfach die wichtigen Daten sicherst?

Ansonsten wie die Vorredner schon sagten Raid sprich spiegeln!


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2008)

CD / DVD ist mit das unsicherste Backupmedium das es gibt. RAID ist eigentlich das beste. RAID1 oder RAID5


----------



## FeuRenard (31. Oktober 2008)

sorry, das ich auf diesen älteren thread antworte, aber war grad auf der Suche nach etwas ...

@riedochs: stand in einer der letzten 3-4 PCGH Zeitschriften, dass RAID kein sicheres Backup ist. Es schützt zwar vor einem Festplattenausfall, aber nicht vor versehentlichem Löschen oder einem Virus-Befall, da, falls Daten gelöscht werden, dies auf beiden Platten passiert.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> sorry, das ich auf diesen älteren thread antworte, aber war grad auf der Suche nach etwas ...
> 
> @riedochs: stand in einer der letzten 3-4 PCGH Zeitschriften, dass RAID kein sicheres Backup ist. Es schützt zwar vor einem Festplattenausfall, aber nicht vor versehentlichem Löschen oder einem Virus-Befall, da, falls Daten gelöscht werden, dies auf beiden Platten passiert.



Das ist richtig. Zumindest ich hatte die letzten 10 Jahre kein Virenbefall mehr.


----------

